# Meridian Nortel phone system extensions



## SenarioLLC (Jul 9, 2009)

I was asked to find out how to move phone extensions for a Meridian Nortel phone system. I believe the model number is M8X24-DS. It is a company phone system, and our IT director is unfortunately gone from the company. If someone can please get in touch with me regarding how to do this, or if you can direct me to a site that would have this information, it would be greatly appreciated. I am in accounting, so my technical knowledge is limited, so any advice would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## FCS-1 (Sep 18, 2009)

It seems that you have an old Nortel Norstar keysystem. Pretty easy to move extensions, provided you know what you are doing. Contact me direct and I'll try and help you out... 

_Moderator's Note:
It is appreciated that you want to help. Thanks.
However, your email address has been deleted. It is not wise to show an email address on forums as it can & will attract spam bots....

Also it is against TSF rules to help privately. All replies to requests for help must be done in open forum. That way everyone else can see the solution. It helps to keep the quality and extends our knowledge base.

Thanks for you consideration
Donald_

BTW: a warm welcome to TSF to both of you :wave:


----------

